# Rca direct dvr40 tivo



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I am having a issue with a old RCA unit that after it plays about 30 minutes it shuts down and will play after re-boot. Is there a software issue that needs to be done? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sat4r said:


> I am having a issue with a old RCA unit that after it plays about 30 minutes it shuts down and will play after re-boot. Is there a software issue that needs to be done? Any ideas? Thanks


Depends is it running 6.4a software?.Also is the fan on?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. I sold this unit on Ebay and he just activated today and that was what he told me it was doing.I used this receiver for about 6 months then packed it away in the box it came in.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Not to veer OT too much, but how much did you get for it on ebay? 
I have 3 legacy directv based TIVO's laying around in their boxes, retired. Is there a market for these things?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I understand about 10.00 I wanted to move them trying to spring clean


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IMO, either the hard drive or the power supply is failing, with hard drive failure being much more common between the two. Both are common failure modes of older Tivos, though.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm guessing hard drive. Might have been damaged during shipment. Have the buyer try a "Clear and Delete Everything".


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Or the rebooting could be something else going on.Turned on my HR10-250 tonight after 30 minutes it rebooted.Now has been over another 30 minutes nothing.If it reboots again tonight will report it.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Issue has been resolved. Did a system reset and changed the zip code to where it is now and all is fixed


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------

